# ASEAN forges joint disaster task force,& other signs of greater reg. integration



## CougarKing (20 Sep 2009)

An update to the proposed ASEAN joint disaster task force discussed in the 2nd article from July 2008 below:




> *RP ratifies ASEAN disaster response agreement Accord to enter into force by year-end*
> By MADEL R. SABATER
> September 17, 2009, 6:20pm
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a similar agreement, discussed here before, between Canada and the US where either one could call on the assistance of the other's armed forces in a (natural) disaster situation, IIRC.



> Posted: 24 July 2008 1741 hrs
> 
> SINGAPORE - Asia's top security forum agreed Thursday on military exercises aimed at forging a regional taskforce to deal with calamities like those that struck Myanmar and China this year.
> 
> ...



Plus this older article about how ASEAN is further integrating:



> *ASEAN opts for further integration*
> 
> By Beth Day Romulo
> 
> ...



As well as this old tidbit from 2007:







Does anyone think we might see something similar to the EU for this region in a few decades?


----------



## CougarKing (24 Oct 2009)

A notable update:

(From Agence France-Presse - 10/24/2009 10:29 AM GMT)




> Asian nations look to 'lead world'
> Asian leaders discussed plans at a major summit Saturday to "lead the world" by forming an EU-style community, while urging action from pariah states North Korea and Myanmar.
> 
> The premiers of regional giants China and India also sought to foster unity on the sidelines of the regional summit in Thailand after months of trading barbs over long-standing territorial issues.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (19 May 2011)

link



> *Southeast Asian ministers call for creation of regional defence industry*
> By Niniek Karmini, The Associated Press | The Canadian Press – 31 minutes ago
> 
> JAKARTA, Indonesia - *Ministers from 10 Southeast Asian nations said Thursday they were ready to work together to create a regional defence industry, including sharing cutting edge technology and possibly jointly developing missiles.
> ...


----------

